# Visual symptoms same as Forestx5



## Redrose23 (Jan 17, 2019)

I have the same exact symptoms as foestx5 and I have been trying to get into contact with him to discuss them. My vision jump cuts, my head twitches, shaky vision, static vision, bluriness. I'm 16, had a bad experience with weed and have been having this happen to me, help please.


----------



## Verrückt (Jan 17, 2019)

When I took cannabis years ago it made my depersonalisation a lot worse, too. That's why I haven't touched it in ages. You shouldn't drink alcohol either as it's known to cause depersonalisation-like symptoms.

You can read the Wikipedia page "Depersonalization" and "Derealization" for more information. I hope you get better!


----------



## Redrose23 (Jan 17, 2019)

thank you, is it better than when it first started? and did you have any visual symptoms?


----------



## Laurany152 (Mar 24, 2014)

Visual problems are common from what I can tell. I have visual probs like the static and tunnel vision as well. It makes it difficult to read and function. Stay away from the weed as I've heard others say that it started their Depersonalization as well as make it worse if they had it before. I hope you feel better sweetie. I wasn't much younger than you when it began with me. I'm soon to be 46 and have been having DR and DP symptoms to varying degrees on and off for most of my life. I was 13 when it started for me even though it didn'nt start from weed. For me anxiety is a trigger.

((hugs))


----------



## Verrückt (Jan 17, 2019)

Redrose23 said:


> thank you, is it better than when it first started? and did you have any visual symptoms?


A lot better, actually. Thanks to medication and staying away from cannabis! However I unfortunately still have DP / DR. Yours might disappear in an easier manner though, like most peoples' DP / DR disappers.

Remember to describe ALL of your symptoms to the doctor VERY carefully and as precise as possible, that's how they'll be able to help you in the best way they can. Good luck!


----------

